# Motocross close



## carras

Leave a picture of this weekend and as was the camera.
Hope you like it.
regards

1/200 seg;   f/16;   ISO 400  Flash Elinchrom Quadra RX Ranger


----------



## Kawaracer

oops


----------



## ronlane

Is the DF weather sealed? The lens? Cool shot though.


----------



## tirediron

And that ladies and gentlemen is a *working* camera!


----------



## imagemaker46

Really nice image


----------



## bribrius

love the image. camera needs a little cleaning.... LOL


----------



## Roba

Love this kind of up close and personal motorsport shot! 
Off road motorbikes and Rally cars are great for it!
Just not too close with the rally cars..


----------



## bribrius

anyone think one is worth a photo of the month nomination? we don't get too many sports shots nominated mostly landscape over and over and over...


----------



## tirediron

bribrius said:


> anyone think one is worth a photo of the month nomination? we don't get too many sports shots nominated mostly landscape over and over and over...


If you think it's worthy of nomination, that's all that is required.  Nominate it!


----------



## bribrius

tirediron said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone think one is worth a photo of the month nomination? we don't get too many sports shots nominated mostly landscape over and over and over...
> 
> 
> 
> If you think it's worthy of nomination, that's all that is required.  Nominate it!
Click to expand...

okay I nominate it. I have a need for speed.


----------



## Braineack

i dont see the image


----------



## dennybeall

Great capture, really like it.


----------



## fotomonkey

Great capture!


----------



## Raj_55555

wow!! Really great capture! The tires are too close for comfort, were you with the camera all the time or was it remote triggered?


----------



## Kev Richards

absolutely love this shot. Nominated


----------



## Matt Glick

Awesome shot


----------



## Stormchase

yeah great shot. worthy.
Wondering how your camera cleaned up. Any issues?


----------



## carras

Thank you very much for the comments. It is appreciated. On this page there are a lot of publicity phew.
The camera cleaned with a brush and blower. He is working correctly as the first day.
Greetings.


----------



## funwitha7d

that is a great photo


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy

Nicely done, great capture!


----------

